# GTI International 9th and 10th July 2016



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The invitation to this year's GTI International, or Inters for short, is for all members of the TT Forum for an exceptionally great day or weekend out.

This year's GTI will be held once again at Shakespeare County Raceway near Stratford-upon-Avon on Saturday 9th and Sunday 10th July. Shakespear County Raceway is a former RAF airfield staging car and bike racing meets with easy access from the M40, M5, A46, A44 and A429. For the address see below:

Long Marston Airfield, Campden Road, Stratford-upon-Avon CV37 8LL

The GTI International is Britain's biggest and most successful event for enthusiasts of the Golf GTI and other related high-performance VW Group models and is now in it's 29th year. I've attended the GTI many years running (in brilliant company as the picture below shows) and I have the fondest memories of unforgettable weekends in the company of true TT enthusiasts.










The quarter mile sprint is by now legendary and having taken part in my earliest days of TT ownership something not to be missed.

As always there will be clubs galore displaying their pride and joy, the competitive show 'n' shine, an autojumble, tens and tens of trade stands and anything you can possibly think of.

There is an option for camping if that's what you fancy and I will post a link to some good hotels / B&B in due course.
For the full weekend calendar and buying tickets check here:

http://www.autometrix.co.uk/gti/index.html

(Top left menu click "Tickets", choose the entry ticket for the day(s) you want (or the camping option if needed) add them to the basket, then back and scroll to the bottom and click the "Club Display T - U" and select "TT Forum" in the drop down box for the stand pass which is FREE - then checkout to pay. If the basket doesn't update properly just buy the days tickets and add "TT Forum" where it mentions "Club Name/membership", as you fill in the payment details on checkout.) 
The advance ticket offer will run from 1st April till 23rd June, 12noon.

So let me start by saying; I'll be there on Sunday. Will you? 

*TTF Stand, Sunday 10th July*
Dani
John
Warren & 4 Family&Friends
Chubbster


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Put me down please Dani  Let's hope the weather is as good as last year.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Let's hope the weather is as good as last year.


That would be a bonus 

Anyone wanting to join us, please purchase your ticket from Autometrix:

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/gti-inte ... 3276069350

Click on the green button  *Get Tickets*

Click on the ticket you want (Sunday advance ticket) *AND scroll down and click on the stand you want to be on: TTF*

The box will show a quantity of 2, but you're really just buying 1 ticket. The other quantity is for your registration on the Forum stand.

I just bought my advance ticket for £13.50. Roll along Sunday, 10th July


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

This is in the diary and TT will be on the stand if that's ok?

Daughter is bringing her A3 cab, son is bringing his A1, girl he works with is bringing her Seat, son's friend is bringing his Seat and there should be a Golf coming along too so hoping for a good day 

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> This is in the diary and TT will be on the stand if that's ok?
> 
> Daughter is bringing her A3 cab, son is bringing his A1, girl he works with is bringing her Seat, son's friend is bringing his Seat and there should be a Golf coming along too so hoping for a good day
> 
> Warren.


Excellent Warren!

All of you are most welcome on our stand never mind what VAG group car you/your family will bring. Just remember to click "TTF" when buying your tickets 

I'm looking forward to seeing all of you


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Dani i'll let you know the numbers nearer to the date when we've got the tickets. Most likely be just the Sunday though.

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Warren 



warrenstuart said:


> Most likely be just the Sunday though.
> 
> Warren.


Same here; I'll be there just the Sunday.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*Please remember that the closing date for advance tickets is Thursday 23rd June, 12 noon.*

Tickets are available on the day but not Forum parking so be sure to *buy your tickets NOW* 8)


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> *Tickets are available on the day but not Forum parking so be sure to buy your tickets NOW 8)*


*
Tickets purchased  
Daughter isn't attending now, she's decided to go to Ibiza instead :roll:

Warren.*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > *Tickets are available on the day but not Forum parking so be sure to buy your tickets NOW 8)*
> ...


*
What can I say.....excellent on both fronts *


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've bought my advanced ticket before the deadline of 23rd June - well done me! Funny, that's also the UE referendum date. At least that's one worry off my mind :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

It's the same day as VAG tuner live at Donington.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Unfortunately it is Jeff; not much that can be done about 

Remember guys, just five more days to buy your advance tickets. If you miss the dead line of 12:00 noon on Thursday, 23rd, you can still come along but not park on the TTF stand so get your ticket NOW

http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/tickets/


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Tickets and stand passes have arrived 

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent! Mine arrived too [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
See you a week on Sunday


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mine arrived too  See you soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If you are joining us on Sunday look out for the TT Forum flags.










Off to clean the car now it's stopped raining. See you tomorrow


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Had a good day at GTI today, thanks to Dani & John for hosting the stand 

Didn't take may pics at all but here are a few...

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great pictures Warren. Thanks for posting.

And thanks to you and everyone else for joining us today. It's been nice to meet new faces and catch up with old ones. Here's to next year's GTI


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good to see you Warren and some good pictures there. Here are some of mine mainly of the stand - should have taken more - hope there are more to be posted. Thanks to everyone who came - good to meet everyone and thanks to Dani for being such a good organiser


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some pictures from Chubbster (with the red V6) ...


































































Chubbster's Golf at home ...


----------

